# Goodbye Lily



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I had gotten Lily for last christmas as a gift from my mom, I had to move however and I have givven her back to my mother. Sadly she passed recently here are some pics goodbye old friend I'll miss you.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

She was beautiful! I'm sorry she died.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she was so pretty  sorry you lost her, i couldn't imagine losing another right now
"_things come and go
sometimes too quickly
sometimes to slow
and everyone misses someone
winds take away the loved one souls into another place
where they call it 'home'
and a wind of sadness gets blown
it will not be black and white forever
there is soon to be a sign of light
that will be very bright
something to finally take a end of your sorrow days
and takes away the frown on your face
days will be dark, days will be bright" 

_


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

She was so pretty, really sorry you lost her


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

